# Czy dodawanie MS Windows do nowych laptopów jest legalne?

## kwach

Tak sobie myślałem, czy przypadkiem dodawanie na siłę windowsa do nowych laptopów nie łamie jakichś ustaw antymonopolowych. Moim zdaniem kiedy kupuję nowy komputer (laptop), zmusza się mnie na zapłacenie kilkuset złotych na rzecz MS. A to nie jest w porządku. Nie oszukujmy się, obecnie nastała era komputerów przenośnych, a każdy (ja natrafiłem na bardzo nieliczne wyjątki - zazwyczaj dotyczyło to producentów niższej klasy komputerów z niezbyt wygórowanymi parametrami) sprzedawany jest z przymusowym windowsem.

Obecnie DELL ma zamiar dokładać (może nawet preinstalować) Ubuntu do swoich notebooków, jednak nie słyszałem aby jakikolwiek inny poważy producent miał zrobić coś podobnego.

Weźmy dla porównania komputery stacjonarne (nie wiem jak u was ale u mnie do tej pory tak było). Kupując nowy komputer (składak, nie promowany żadną marką) mam fakturę na której wyróżnione są wszystkie komponenty. Jeśli życzę sobie windowsa, to go dostaję, a jego cena jest dokładnie podana. I to jest uczciwe. Chcę używać systemu za który się płaci, więc go kupuję i wiem ile płacę i za co. Jeśli po jakimś czasie zechcę zmieć komputer na inny, to nie muszę znowu płacić za system, który już zakupiłem i mam prawo go legalnie używać.

Ale kiedy kupuję notebooka, to mam podaną jedynie cenę komputera z już zainstalowanym systemem windows. Nie wiem ile mnie kosztuje - nikt mi nie powie ile dokładnie kosztuje komputer (jako całość - chyba wyróżnianie cen poszczególnych komponentów - płyta, procek, ram, obudowa etc. - nie ma już sensu gdyż - zazwyczaj - nie ma jakiejkolwiek możliwości wymiany / upgrade'u) a ile system. Jednak za system płacę, bo MS nie jest firmą charytatywną, a firmą której (jedynym??) celem jest zarabianie kasy.

Czyli wychodzi na to że windows jest integralną, nierozłączną częścią komputera. Nie mogę go nie chcieć, bo tak musi być i już. Zapewne MS płaci grubą kasę za to że "ta i ta firma polecają MS windows". Nie oznacza to jednak że wolno mi zabrać prawo do decydowania o tym jakiego systemu chcę używać. Jest to (dla mnie) pewnego rodzaju niewolnictwo, czy może raczej władza absolutna - pan karze kupić windowsa, sługa go kupuje. A jeśli sługa zapyta czy może bez systemu, to się go o kradzież od razu oskarża, bo przecież na pewno zainstaluje pirata.

Moim zdaniem producenci komputerów przenośnych byliby bardziej fair (i bardziej customer-oriented) gdyby dawali klientom swobodę wyboru - "Chce Pan windowsa czy może Linuksa?" - "Nie, dziękuję. Sam załatwię sobie taki system, który mi będzie odpowiadał" - "Ależ naturalnie, zatem dla Pana komputer bez systemu" (cóż za abstrakcja, niestety).

Ktoś powie: Linux jest darmowy, jednak producentom należy się kasa za zainstalowanie go.

Odpowiem: Zgadza się, tyle że to by były jakieś grosze. Powiedzmy, że odpowiednie skonfigurowanie Linuksa żeby działał na konkretnym sprzęcie będzie kosztowało 1000zł (załóżmy 10 roboczo-godzin po 100 zł). Ale przecież system jest przygotowywany na ileś tam tysięcy egzemplarzy danego modelu, a potem gotowy jest tylko wrzucony na dysk. Niech dany model kupi 100 osób - wychodzi po 10 zł na łebka.

Komisja Europejska miała pretensje do MS za to, że do windowsa dokładał IE (którego notabene nie za bardzo można było usunąć). Analogicznie jest z producentami laptopów i windowsem - z tą różnicą że IE jet darmowy, a windows nie.

Postanowiłem podzielić się z Wami moimi przemyśleniami i zapytać co o tym myślicie - czy może warto by bić się o swoje prawa i coś z tym zrobić? Proszę o Wasze opinie.

Pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Racja, to jest bardzo nieuczciwe. Gdy chciałem sobie kupić porządnego laptopa to nie było ani jednego spełniającego moje kryteria bez preinstalowanego windowsa. Jak dla mnie to dość złe podejście, ponieważ nie mam najmniejszej chęci marnować miejsca na ten system, ani też kasy ( łatwo zauważyć że te laptopy do których można ale nie trzeba brać windowsa są co najmniej 300 zł tańsze). Wg sprzedawcy z tym się nie da nic zrobić.

----------

## Yatmai

Generalnie w interesie sprzedawcy jest dać więcej niż taniej, to czujcie motyw takiej promocji - jak kto nie chce winshita na lapku to w zamian dajemy drugą baterię (coby cena na to samo  :Wink:  ) ciekawe ile lapków z windami by zeszło  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Jakby zamiast windy w tej samej cenie dorzucali coś naprawdę przydatnego, co kosztuje te 3 bańki, to co za idiota brał by lapa z windą? Zresztą, po co komu winda? Ja jestem młody, sprawny to szybciej po schodach wejdę.

----------

## quosek

a ja do tego (co jest oczywiste) doloze jeszcze swoich pare groszy - zobaczcie jakie windowsy najczesciej sa dodawane - wersje podstawowe (home) i to najnowszego systemu (coraz trudniej dostac nowego lapka ze starym, ale calkiem dobrym XPiek - praktycznie same Visty)

nie ukrywajmy, ze wiekszosc osob kupuje lapka z windowsem sluzbowo (niestety, ale Tora nie moze sie rownac Toadowi, dopiero wyszedl klient Lotusow pod Linuxa, czy tez Rational Rose) - to po kiego grzyba takiej osobie super nowka Vista (ktora zamula system jak diabli, a na dodatek np klienta oracla dla Visty jest tylko w wersji 10.x - a jak ktos potrzebuje 9-tki [nie - zgodnosc w stecz to porazka] to ... musi miec cos starszego niz Vista), albo system z serii Home (ciekawy jestem jak wtedy dostane sie do drukarek, czy domeny .....)

ogolnie dystrubycja systemow z kompami jest porypana, a podatek M$owy niesprawiedliwy - niech lapki beda wszystkie bez softu, ale mozesz od razu po preferencyjnych cenach dokupic OEMa (i to jakiego chcesz, a nie jakiego oferuje producent)

----------

## bartmarian

wlaczamy komputerek z vistom, nie zgadzamy sie z licencja i idziemy po kaske do sklepu

(mozemy sobie dla upamietnienia zrobic fotku na te okolicznosc)

Pozdrowienia

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> wlaczamy komputerek z vistom, nie zgadzamy sie z licencja i idziemy po kaske do sklepu
> 
> (mozemy sobie dla upamietnienia zrobic fotku na te okolicznosc)

 I myślisz, że Ci zwrócą kasę?  :Very Happy:  Słyszałem o przypadku z Anglii, że coś takiego się stało (Dell wtedy zwrócił), ale skoro stało się to głośne na skalę światową to zapewne uzyskanie czegoś takiego graniczy z cudem.

Jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy to to, że w przypadku odrzucenia wniosku o zwrot kasy za niezaakceptowaną licencję można by było pozwać sprzedawcę czy producenta do sądu - jednak jest to opcja dla ludzi z kasą, czasem i cierpliwością.

----------

## Piecia

Co ciekawe, ostatnio widziałem u znajomego na nowym laptopie, że miał już zainstalowanego windowsa za którego musiał zapłacić no i do tego dostał jeszcze płytkę ale na płytce nie było windowsa tylko obraz ghosta dysku.

----------

## BeteNoire

A wszystkiemu jak zwykle winien jest M$...

----------

## timor

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Co ciekawe, ostatnio widziałem u znajomego na nowym laptopie, że miał już zainstalowanego windowsa za którego musiał zapłacić no i do tego dostał jeszcze płytkę ale na płytce nie było windowsa tylko obraz ghosta dysku.

 To się nazywa Windos Media Cośtam Edition  :Wink:  Nie ma systemu tylko obraz, oczywiście opłaca się go przywracać tylko na tym jednym sprzęcie.

A co do wcześniejszych wypowiedzi:

Według mnie brakuje kogoś silnego na rynku, kto ośmieliłby się to skrytykować. To by musiała być duża firma z tej branży, ale przecież one wszystkie mają umowy z M$ i raczej nie chcą ich tracić. Ciężko też mniej pojętnym ludziom zrozumieć, że ten Windows co go dostają "za darmo" kosztuje ich 3 stówy  :Wink:  Dlatego nie protestują a bez licznych protestów nikt nie zwróci na to uwagi.

Trzeba by np. zorganizować i nagłośnić jakąś internetową petycję, to przynajmniej poleciałoby po większych serwisach i może znaleźli by się ludzie, którzy zaczęli by zadawać trudne pytania firmom komputerowym, ms, biurze ochrony konkurencji itp...  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Ja mam taką wersję Windowsa (Ghost), kupiłem Acera 5012WLMi z XP Home, instaluje się właśnie z takiego zrzutu, a później tylko etap konfiguracji.

I żeby była jasność: specjalnie chciałem mieć laptopa z Windowsami, bo to się czasami może przydać. Od jakiegoś roku ich nie uruchamiałem, ale na dysku są i nie zamierzam ich usuwać.

[OT]Swoją drogą przytrafiła mi się ostatnie niemiła przygoda: u jednego z klientów firmy, z którą współpracuję nie mogłem się podłączyć do serwera za pomocą LinNeighborhood, chociaż inni bez kłopotu podłączają się za pomocą Windowsów i zwykłego mapowania. Skanowanie zawsze zwraca błąd, jeśli na siłę zapamiętam dane ustawienie serwera, to i tak nic nie widzi. Wie ktoś z Was, co może być powodem?[/OT]

----------

## Piecia

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Ja mam taką wersję Windowsa (Ghost),

 A jak tam jest skonfigurowany ghost? Odzyskuje całą partycję, dysk czy też zadaje pytanie użytkownikowi?

----------

## bartmarian

ok @Kurt nie jesteśmy w Anglii, rozwazmy inny scenariusz:

- przygotowuje sobie trzy egremplarze oswiadczenia, ze nie zgadzam sie z licencja

- wlaczam laptopa, dochodze do umowy, wsiadam w auto i do sklepu (mam przy sobie dowod zakupu)

- ladnie sie przedstawiam i stwierdzam: nie zgadzam sie z licencja na te programowanie

(kolega z kamera ladnie to uwiecznia)

- jezeli nadal jest odmowa, dzwonie po policje i porsze o potwierdzenie na pismie, po jednym egz. dla

kazdej z stron i jeden dla policji

(az chyba kupie laptopa i sprawdze  :Wink:  )

----------

## Piecia

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - jezeli nadal jest odmowa, dzwonie po policje i porsze o potwierdzenie na pismie, po jednym egz. dla
> 
> kazdej z stron i jeden dla policji
> ...

 Policja chyba nie jest od takich rzeczy. Pytanie czy nie zgadzając się z umową na windowsa sprzedawca ma obowiązek umniejszenia ceny o produkt/część której nie chcemy. Poniekąd system nie jest integralną częścią komputera.

Chyba trzeba by było trochę poczytać m.in. na http://www.federacja-konsumentow.org.pl/.

----------

## bartmarian

ok, chodzilo mi bardziej o sytuacje "nie podpiszemy tego i co pan nam zrobi"

----------

## 13Homer

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> A jak tam jest skonfigurowany ghost? Odzyskuje całą partycję, dysk czy też zadaje pytanie użytkownikowi?

 

Partycję. Musi być ona w odpowiednim rozmiarze (ma jakieś minimum) i bodajże jako pierwsza w tablicy partycji (ale głowy nie dam). Nie ma w zasadzie żadnych pytań (a przynajmniej takich, w których się o czymś decyduje, może poza "Zainstalować?"), w każdym razie żadnych takich nie pamiętam.

----------

## Poe

juz kiedyś się zastanawialem nad tym zagadnieniem. Jak dla mnie jakieś naciągnięcie prawa to to jest, chociaż ja sądze, ze to jest podpisana umowa z firmami produkującymi laptopy a Microsoftem, "by użytkownikom ułatwić użytkowanie". Niemniej jednak sprawa jest dla mnie dosć kontrowersyjna i wystosowałem maila do federacji konsumentów.

 *Mail do Federacji Konsumentów wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam serdecznie.
> 
> Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności systemu Gentoo Linux. Na oficjalnym, polskim forum została ostatnio poruszona kwestia tego, czy dodawanie systemu Microsoft Windows do zakupionych laptopów bez możliwości zrezygnowania z niego (a _musimy_ za niego zaplacić - wliczone w koszta laptopa) jest zgodna z naszymi (czyt. konsumentami) prawami. Nie wszyscy chcą korzystać właśnie z tego systemu, a mimo wszystko niemal do każdego zakupionego komputera mamy już preinstalowany system Microsoft Windows w wersji OEM, czyli cena jego wynosi około 300złotych.
> ...

 

----------

## kwach

Brawa dla Poe

Właśnie coś takiego mi chodziło po głowie, ale nie miałem pojęcia do kogo się z tym udać.

pozdrawiam, Kuba

----------

## Poe

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Brawa dla Poe
> 
> 

 

 :Wink:  dla Pieci też, bo podsunął linka. ja tylko wystosowalem maila.

----------

## 13Homer

A ja bym się przyczepił do tego fragmentu:

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności systemu Gentoo Linux.

 

Jak ktoś nie wie, o co mi chodzi, to współczuję.

Inna rzecz: a co z np. twardymi dyskami (nagrywarkami DVD, slotami USB, wszystko jedno)? Ktoś może np. chcieć kupić laptopa bez dysku. Takiej oferty na rynku zdaje się nie ma (są takie, że można zażyczyć sobie dysku o większej pojemności, ale mniejszej to chyba nie), czy wg Was to też jest rodzaj nagięcia prawa? A jesli nie, to dlaczego akurat system operacyjny jest w jakiś sposób wyróżniony? Są przecież laptopy z zainstalowanymi Linuksami (najczęściej jakieś Fedory czy Ubuntu). Zawsze można walczyć w ten sposób, że takiego sprzętu się nie kupi. Jakby producentom się opłacało sprzedawać także w konfiguracji bez SO, to by pewnie tak robili, bo więcej by sprzedali laptopów, na których przecież też zarabiają (SO oznacza tylko trochę większy zarobek).

----------

## Poe

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> A ja bym się przyczepił do tego fragmentu:
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności systemu Gentoo Linux. 
> 
> Jak ktoś nie wie, o co mi chodzi, to współczuję.
> ...

 

Może i racja, ale jak ktoś jest nawet średnio inteligentny, to skojarzy, ze Gentoo Linux, to system operacyjny jak windows (dlatego napisałem ....systemu Gentoo Linux, a dalej jest nt. systemu windows)

Ehh... a Ty jak zwykle kochasz negować sprawy prawne (wątek nt regionów dvd itp)...  :Smile: 

jezeli chodzi o dysk twardy (czy inne komponenty sprzętowe), to po to są różne modele tworzone, zeby mozna bylo sobie wybrac ze chce miec taka nagrywarke i taki dysk, jaki mi pasuje, dlatego wybieram model A a nie B. natomiast jezeli chodzi o SO, to sprawa jest ciut inna, bo niemal wszędzie mamy preinstalowanego windowsa i na to wpływu zadnego nie mamy, a w takiej kwestii IMHO powinniśmy miec cos do powiedzenia (tak samo jak w kwestii czy chcemy model A z takim sprzętem czy B z innym). Chodzi o to, zeby była taka sytuacja przy zakupie laptopa, ze sprzedawca pyta się "czy życzy sobie pan windowsa, czy linuksa $JAKIES_DISTRO, czy z tym juz sam sobie pan poradzi?". o nic więcej, a nie, ze muszę tak czy inaczej zapłacić (dość sporą sumkę. gdyby to było 5 czy 10 zł....) za coś, co jest mi zupełnie zbędne.

----------

## mpapis

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Chodzi o to, zeby była taka sytuacja przy zakupie laptopa, ze sprzedawca pyta się "czy życzy sobie pan windowsa, czy linuksa $JAKIES_DISTRO, czy z tym juz sam sobie pan poradzi?". o nic więcej, a nie, ze muszę tak czy inaczej zapłacić (dość sporą sumkę. gdyby to było 5 czy 10 zł....) za coś, co jest mi zupełnie zbędne.

 no oczywiscie bylo by to swietne rozwiazanie, tylko teraz zwrocmy uwage na reperkusje takiego rozwiazania, jakie dodatkowe kroki musi podjac producent oraz sprzedawca i o ile zwieksza to cene, moze niewiele, ale powiedzmy 50 PLN, juz jest roznica, zakladamy ze mozemy sobie wybrac system, widze na pewno 2 rozwiazania:

1) producent dostarcza kilka roznych "modeli" laptopa. kazdy z innym OS, aby miec pelny asortyment musimy kupic kilka laptopow wiecej do magazynu zeby miec co sprzedawac, wiecej kasy zamrozone = wieksza prowizja

2) producent daje laptopa pustego i przygotowane obrazki na DVD ktore sprzedawca/klient moze zapuscic na kompie, jesli klient nie umie, albo jeszcze gorzej producent tego wymaga: sprzedawca wrzuca system, trzeba go przeszkolic a potem on musis poswiecic czas na to zeby przejsc przez kilka krokow i sprawdzic czy wszystko poszlo

w obydwu przypadkach przygotowanie kilku obrazow dla kazdego modelu takze zwiekszy koszty

powstaje pytanie czy wszystkie te koszty dodatkowe nie zwiekszaja kosztow modelu podstawowego (bez OS) do takiego tylko z windows, nie wiadomo, zespol ludzi ktory przygotuje dodatkowe systemy tez musi dostac pensje, a nie jest to jedna osoba, i nie jest to jedyny koszt dodatkowy

EDIT: wiem ze w Chinach praca jest tania, ale slyszalem o programistach z Chin, i wolalbym raczej zeby zaden informatyk stamtad nie przygotowywal mi gentoo na mojego nowego laptopa, bo i tak skonczyloby sie to emerge -e world && emerge -e world

od raku: ort.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   A ja bym się przyczepił do tego fragmentu:
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności systemu Gentoo Linux. 
> 
> Jak ktoś nie wie, o co mi chodzi, to współczuję.
> ...

 

Współczuję. Chodziło mi o to, że wypowiadałeś się w imieniu całej społeczności, chociaż najwyraźniej konsultowałeś się tylko z niejakim Piecią. Politycy też lubią się wypowiadać w imieniu całego narodu. Trochę pokory, Szanowny Kolego..

 *Quote:*   

> Ehh... a Ty jak zwykle kochasz negować sprawy prawne (wątek nt regionów dvd itp)... :)

 

Wiem, że tak to wygląda, ale to nie moja wina, że stanowione jest poronione (wg mnie) prawo, a ludzi myślą kategoriami: "coś takiego jest słuszne, dobrze to ubrać w ramy prawne i niech Policja załatwi, zeby tak właśnie było".

 *Quote:*   

> jezeli chodzi o dysk twardy (czy inne komponenty sprzętowe), to po to są różne modele tworzone, zeby mozna bylo sobie wybrac ze chce miec taka nagrywarke i taki dysk, jaki mi pasuje, dlatego wybieram model A a nie B. natomiast jezeli chodzi o SO, to sprawa jest ciut inna, bo niemal wszędzie mamy preinstalowanego windowsa i na to wpływu zadnego nie mamy, a w takiej kwestii IMHO powinniśmy miec cos do powiedzenia (tak samo jak w kwestii czy chcemy model A z takim sprzętem czy B z innym). Chodzi o to, zeby była taka sytuacja przy zakupie laptopa, ze sprzedawca pyta się "czy życzy sobie pan windowsa, czy linuksa $JAKIES_DISTRO, czy z tym juz sam sobie pan poradzi?". o nic więcej, a nie, ze muszę tak czy inaczej zapłacić (dość sporą sumkę. gdyby to było 5 czy 10 zł....) za coś, co jest mi zupełnie zbędne.

 

Niby racja, ale równie dobrze mógłby zapytać: "Jakiej firmy dysk twardy Pan sobie życzy?". Napisałeś, że Windowsy są "niemal wszędzie". Ale są i Linuksy. Być może po prostu producentom nie opłaca się sprzedawać z Linuksem? Ilu będzie chętnych? A konfigurację sprzętową trzeba dopasować, sprawdzić, no i trzeba pewnie dać jakieś wsparcie techniczne (w przypadku Windowsów robi to Microsoft, a w przypadku Linuksa kto?). To wszystko kosztuje. Jakby w Polsce ktoś zadecydował, że administracja państwowa powinna pracować na darmowym oprogramowaniu (słynna sprawa ZUSu), to moim zdaniem nastąpiłby wysyp laptopów z Linuksem i byłoby tego niewiele mniej niż Windowsów.

----------

## Piecia

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Chodziło mi o to, że wypowiadałeś się w imieniu całej społeczności, chociaż najwyraźniej konsultowałeś się tylko z niejakim Piecią.

 

Jak to niejakim Piecią? Czuję się urażony. A po za tym nikt się ze mną nie konsultował.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> Wspolczuje. Chodzilo mi o to, że wypowiadales sie w imieniu calej spolecznosci, chociaz najwyrazniej konsultowales się tylko z niejakim Piecia. Politycy tez lubia sie wypowiadac w imieniu calego narodu. Troche pokory, Szanowny Kolego.. 

 

1. Normalnie nic nie rozumiem co do mnie mowisz   :Laughing:  tak "gada lepper" a nie politycy.

2. O co chodzi ? ja się z Poe zgadzam, nie napisal "calej Poskiej spolecznosci" tylko "Polskiej spolecznosci"

czyli nie w imieniu kazdego.

3. Wiem ze jest cieplo, to zamiast (tak windziarze mowia na linuksiarzy) pryszczaki wziasc dziwczyne na plaze,

pozagladac jej tu i tam, tworzycie (a nie "wszyscy tworzycie") dziwne rzeczy  :Razz:  rece opadaja...

----------

## Poe

Dobrze, oficjalnie przepraszam każdego, kto poczuł się urażony i uważa, ze napisałem w Jego imieniu maila.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Jak to niejakim Piecią? Czuję się urażony. A po za tym nikt się ze mną nie konsultował.

 

Jak rany, ale wtopa. Przepraszam, przegapiłem w jakiś niepojęty sposób Twój post. Zresztą w ogóle nie zwracam uwagi na nicki, interesują mnie wypowiedzi, a nie autorzy. Ale to mnie oczywiście wcale nie tłumaczy.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Dobrze, oficjalnie przepraszam każdego, kto poczuł się urażony i uważa, ze napisałem w Jego imieniu maila.

 

Ja akurat się nie czułem ani nie czuję urażony, po prostu uważam, że postąpiłeś nieelegancko. Mnie także ciekawią odpowiedzi na zadane przez Ciebie pytania, ale nie chciałbym, żebyś rozbestwiony nagle zaczął pisać w imieniu polskiej społeczności do np. jakichś organizacji pedofilskich z wyrazami poparcia (to taki żart, oczywiście). Łatwo jest stracić umiar, wiem to z własnego doświadczenia.

@bartmarian: w tym wypadku się zgadzasz, ale w innym mógłbyś mieć nieprzyjemności, bo musiałbyś tłumaczyć, że nie miałeś z czymś takim nic wspólnego i to tylko czyjaś samowola. Ot, na przykład komuś mogłoby przyjść do głowy wysłać w Twoim imieniu zgłoszenie Twojej kandydatury do jakiegoś klubu gejowskiego.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> w tym wypadku się zgadzasz, ale w innym mógłbyś mieć nieprzyjemności, bo musiałbyś tłumaczyć, że nie miałeś z czymś takim nic wspólnego i to tylko czyjaś samowola. Ot, na przykład komuś mogłoby przyjść do głowy wysłać w Twoim imieniu zgłoszenie Twojej kandydatury do jakiegoś klubu gejowskiego.

 

z racja jest jak z dupa, kazdy ma swoja, Ty masz o tyle ze nie zyczysz sobie pisania w Twoim imieniu

i ok, trudno jednak nie spostrzec ze trzeba by bylo robic glosowania, komitety itp (jakie to polskie)

aby cokolwiek ktos mogl gdzies wyslac, nie zauwazylem poki co aby Poe glosowal w moim imieniu

na kolka rozancowe, i nie sadze aby zacza, co nie oznacza ze nie zacznie, tylko ze jak zacznie,

bede mial do niego pretensje, poki zachowuje sie (w moim przekonaniu) normalnie, nie widze

powodu aby utrudniac i przeszkadzac, dziwi mnie natomiast, ze czlowiek pisze - co chyba oczywiste - w dobrej

wierze i sprawie a zawsze sie znajdzie ktos co (subiektywnie rzecz biorac) bedzie nazwe to "przeszkadzal", zeby

nie napisac dosadniej.

Jak czetso wysylaja w Twoim imieniu kandydature do klubu gejowskiego ? moze ja mam jakiegos

pecha, mnie nikt poki co nie zapisal, zwlaszcza nikt mnie nie zapisal nigdzie z tak - jak uwazam - myslacego

miejsca jakim jest forum gentoo.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Piszę w imieniu polskiej społeczności systemu Gentoo Linux. Na oficjalnym, polskim forum została ostatnio poruszona kwestia tego, czy dodawanie systemu Microsoft Windows do zakupionych laptopów bez możliwości zrezygnowania z niego (a _musimy_ za niego zaplacić - wliczone w koszta laptopa) jest zgodna z naszymi (czyt. konsumentami) prawami. [...]

 

 *Quote:*   

> Jestem jednym z członków polskiej społeczności systemu Gentoo Linux. Na oficjalnym, polskim forum została ostatnio poruszona kwestia dotyczącą Państwa działalności, dlatego też pozwalam sobie skierować do Państwa prośbę o wyjaśnienie tej kwestii, sądząc, że Państwa opinia zainteresuje wszystkich uczestników dyskusji. Rzeczony problem to: czy dodawanie systemu Microsoft Windows do zakupionych laptopów bez możliwości zrezygnowania z niego (a _musimy_ za niego zaplacić - wliczone w koszta laptopa) jest zgodna z naszymi (czyt. konsumentami) prawami. [...]

 

----------

## quosek

13Homer - przestan sie czepiac (lepiej pojdz ze swoja pania na spacer)

Poe ma racje - pisal w imieniu polskiej spolecznosci Gentoo - nie napisal, ze calej - zobacz ile osob go popiera

i ja proponuje zamknac watek, bo nic z tego nie wyjdzie z wyjatkiem kolejnych wynaturzen Homera

----------

## 13Homer

Dorośniesz, to może zrozumiesz.

----------

## bartmarian

@13Homer, serio, ze pol zartem pol serio:

cale zycie ktos za Ciebie podejmuje decyzje, giertych czy dzieci beda w kaftankach

czy zusu zaplacisz 100 czy 1000, czy bedziesz jechal z dozwolona predkoscia 1 czy 100/h

i dalej mi sie nie chce, wazne w tym wszystkim jest to, zeby jak juz sie ktos wezmie za

podejmowanie tych decyzji, robil to madrze - dorosniesz to zrozumiesz   :Laughing: 

----------

## Belliash

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> @13Homer, serio, ze pol zartem pol serio:
> 
> cale zycie ktos za Ciebie podejmuje decyzje, giertych czy dzieci beda w kaftankach
> 
> czy zusu zaplacisz 100 czy 1000, czy bedziesz jechal z dozwolona predkoscia 1 czy 100/h
> ...

 

znaczy sie giertych jest spoko ziom i w ogole madry z niego czlowiek?

mundurki rulez amnestia rulez?

1 pytanie: Kaczynski tysz rulezuje? :}

----------

## 13Homer

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> @13Homer, serio, ze pol zartem pol serio:
> 
> cale zycie ktos za Ciebie podejmuje decyzje, giertych czy dzieci beda w kaftankach
> 
> czy zusu zaplacisz 100 czy 1000, czy bedziesz jechal z dozwolona predkoscia 1 czy 100/h
> ...

 

Ja nie odnoszę się do tego, czy Poe postąpił mądrze czy nie (pisząc maila do FK), bo to nie ma żadnego znaczenia, ale do tego, że postąpił wbrew zasadom dobrego wychowania wypowiadając się w imieniu osób, których nie pytał o zdanie (czy raczej pozwolenie). Oczywiście wiem, że trudno pytać wszystkich użytkowników o zdanie, ale też wcale nie jest tak, że musiał powstać mail wystosowany przez społeczność Gentoo (o ile mi wiadomo w społeczności Gentoo nie ma żadnej hierarchii; to, że ktoś jest moderatorem na jakimś forum czy nawet opiekunem dystrybucji nie znacza, że ma prawo wypowiadać się na każdy temat w jej imieniu). Dlaczego nie mógł napisać tylko w swoim własnym imieniu, tylko musiał "podpierać się" społecznością? Bo by go olali, a tak pokazał, że stoi za nim sporo grupa (tysiące, może setki tysięcy) osób, więc potraktują Go poważnie? Jeszcze wejdzie Mu to krew i dojdzie do wniosku, że rzeczywiście reprezentuje polską społeczność Gentoo i jego własne zdanie jest jednocześnie zdaniem wszystkich użytkowników Gentoo (oczywiście świadomie przejaskrawiam).

Nic nie pisałem o formie maila, chociaż tez mam poważne zastrzeżenia (skoro ktoś się podaje za reprezentanta społeczności Gentoo, to wypadałoby, żeby się odpowiednio prezentował, w końcu nie podpisuje się tylko swoim imieniem). Kiedyś pewnie przestanie mnie dziwić, że ludzie związani z Linuksem są postrzegani jako "pryszczate gnojki".

----------

## XianN

Sadze, ze na temat Kaczki vs. Reszta nalezaloby sie wyniesc do innego tematu...

A ja sie zgadzam z bartmarian. Po pierwsze fakt, ze Poe wyslal maila 'w imieniu polskiej spolecznosci' z pytaniem nie jest porownywalne z zapisywaniem wszystkich po kolei do gejowskich kolek rozancowych o. dyrektora. Poza tym jest dokladnie tak jak bartmarian pisze:

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> zawsze sie znajdzie ktos co (subiektywnie rzecz biorac) bedzie nazwe to "przeszkadzal", zeby nie napisac dosadniej.

 

Ciezko sie nie zgodzic, ze to jest takie polskie.

Natomiast prawda jest, ze dalo sie tego uniknac, piszac chociazby:

"Na oficjalnym forum Gentoo trwa dyskusja nt.... Chcialbym zasiegnac opini FK w tej sprawie, aby moc pozniej upublicznic, aby kazdy z zainteresowanych mogl zapoznac sie Panstwa opinia..." czy cos w ten desen  :Wink: 

Ale badzmy szczerzy - czy stala sie komus krzywda? Moim zdaniem takie krytykanctwo jak 13Homer tutaj uprawia moze spowodowac tylko tyle, ze Poe (czy ktorykolwiek inny forumowicz) sie zniecheci, wiecej karku nie nadstawi. Bo po co ma cos robic dla spoleczenstwa, kiedy w zamian tylko po lbie dostanie? Wtedy maila do FK w ogole nie bedzie i bedzie swiat jak po rzadach Kononowicza.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Troche jest prawdy w tym, ze idac do supermarketu i kupujac laptopa ludzie oczekuja, ze wlacza go bez pomocy informatyka. Taka konfiguracja sprzet+system jest dla nich wygodna. Natomiat milo by bylo, gdyby nie bylo tak, ze ja (jako czlowiek uczulony na windoze) musze zaplacic gatesowi za syf, ktory wywalilem jak tylko kurier przyjechal z laptopem...

Sorry za te wszystkie bledy i powtorzenia, ale nie jestem teraz w stanie napisac czegos skladnego  :Wink: 

*kac* :/

----------

## Poe

teraz pisze powaznie. po raz ostatni chce cos zalatwic, zeby mozna bylo prowadzić dyskusje. mam to w dupie. czuje sie, jakbym naprawde podpiął f.g.o-pl pod klub gejowski......

----------

## dziadu

 *Poe wrote:*   

> teraz pisze powaznie. po raz ostatni chce cos zalatwic, zeby mozna bylo prowadzić dyskusje. mam to w dupie. czuje sie, jakbym naprawde podpiął f.g.o-pl pod klub gejowski......

 

@Poe, no cóż, ten nie popełnia błędów kto nic nie robi. Zarówno Homer jak i cała reszta po drugiej stronie barykady ma po części rację. Byłeś pierwszym i jedynym któremu chciało się napisać maila i za to Ci chwała. Wyszło jak wyszło, ale następnym razem nie popełnisz takiej gafy bo będziesz wiedział, może też zwrócisz uwagę na inne istotne rzeczy, które komuś mogą do gustu nie przypaść. Eh, młody jeszcze jesteś, przyzwyczajaj się, że zawsze będzie ktoś, komu nie spodobają się Twoje nawet najlepsze intencje (i nie mówię, że Homer jest tym złym, po prostu już tak w życiu jest). Dlatego trzeba wyciągać wnioski z błędów. Głowa do góry i czekamy na odpowiedz na Twojego maila. Mam nadzieję, że umieścisz bo jestem jej ciekaw bardzo.

Pozdrawiam,

dziadu

----------

## XianN

Poe: Nie wiem czy bedzie Ci po tym lepiej, ale ja nie czuje sie urazony. Wrecz przeciwnie, bardzo sie ciesze, ze napisales tego maila. Dziekuje. I pamietaj, ze nie wszyscy tutaj maja przerost formy nad trescia - wazne, ze poszedl mail i mozemy oczekiwac odpowiedzi. Bledy popelnia kazdy. Dobrze jest uslyszec co zrobilo sie nie tak, zeby utrzymac jakis rozwoj. Niedobrze jest dac sie stlamsic krytykanctwu.

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> ten nie popełnia błędów kto nic nie robi.

 

Nooo, sprawa jest dyskusyjna. Ja twierdze, ze kto nic nie robi juz samym tym faktem popelnia blad, wiec pozostaje przy wersji: kazdy popelnia blendy  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

mam dziwne przeczucie, ze odpowiedz nie przyjdzie, no ale to tylko takie moje przeczucie.

dzieku za miłe słowa. moze i popelniłem jakąś gafę, przeprosiłem za to, ale widze, ze nadal ludzie sie mnie czepiają. to mnie jednak boli.

----------

## mpapis

dyskusyjna moim zdaniem jest sprawa dyskusji nad tym czy Poe zrobił coś nie tak, bo skoro niema hierarchii a watek został poruszony i zdania były dość jednolite to pytanie zadane przez Poe może i jest trochę za szybkie, ale nie widzę obowiązku pytania o zgodę czy można reprezentować społeczność, jesteśmy tutaj tworzymy tą społeczność i mamy prawo (i obowiązek) reprezentować ją, gentoo to nie jest tylko system, to jest sposób życia, jeśli ktoś z nas ma siłę i czas oraz co najważniejsze chęci nas reprezentować to proszę bardzo, ja nie mam na to czasu i cieszę się że znalazł go Poe,

i na koniec nie lobię jak ktoś zamiast ukazać wdzięczność za reprezentację nas szuka dziury w worku, niema ludzi doskonałych, jeśli byśmy tak chcieli nad wszystkim głosować (bo tego domaga się 13Homer - demokracji) to może co 10 sprawa by ujrzała światło dzienne, a zamiast forum byśmy mieli zagrodę z kaczkami.

chwała tym co biorą sprawy w swoje ręce i dopóki robią dobrze bijmy im brawo

----------

## 13Homer

 *mpapis wrote:*   

> jeśli byśmy tak chcieli nad wszystkim głosować (bo tego domaga się 13Homer - demokracji)

 

A gdzie ja coś pisałem o głosowaniu albo demokracji? Mógłbyś podać cytat?

Oczekuję więcej kultury, a nie demokracji. Czytałeś w ogóle moje posty? Zrozumiałeś je? Jeżeli nie, to czego nie rozumiesz? Może będę potrafił wyjaśnić.

----------

## Piecia

 *Poe wrote:*   

> mam dziwne przeczucie, ze odpowiedz nie przyjdzie, no ale to tylko takie moje przeczucie.
> 
> dzieku za miłe słowa. moze i popelniłem jakąś gafę, przeprosiłem za to, ale widze, ze nadal ludzie sie mnie czepiają. to mnie jednak boli.

 

Bo o dobrych uczynkach ludzie szybko zapominają ale jak ktoś zrobi coś złego to do końca będą mu to wypominać, co nie  :Smile: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

13Homer, twoja nadkulturalność obraziła mnie. Poe zrobił dobry uczynek wypowiadając się także w moim imieniu w kwestii, w której sam bym nie by w stanie tak dobrze się wypowiedzieć. Ba, nie tyko w moim, ale i z tego co się zdążyłem zorientować, również moich znajomych, którzy po przeczytaniu treści maila zgodzili się z nim. 

Jesteś jak pewien radny gminny, który psioczy na każdego kto popełni drobny błąd podczas starania się o dobro ogółu, podczas gdy sam nic dobrego jeszcze nie zrobił, ba właśnie zaszkodzi blokowaniem tych dobrych ludzi. 

Tak więc proszę, ale tylko w swoim imieniu: daj ludziom żyć i pomagać innym, tak jak to zrobił Poe.

Poe: dzięki! Więcej takich akcji!

----------

## 13Homer

Widzę, że czytanie ze zrozumieniem to nie jest powszechna umiejętność. Dla mniej kumatych w skrócie: Poe miał bardzo dobry pomysł, ale fatalne to wykonał.

----------

## Poe

wysłałem maila gdzie indziej, na uokik@uokik.org tym razem (Urząd Ochrony Konkurencji i Konsumenta). mam nadzieję, ze tym razem wszystkim przypadnie do gustu, a jak nie, to trudno.

 *Marcin Rzońca to uokik@uokik.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Witam Serdecznie.
> 
> Jakiś czas temu na polskim forum systemu Gentoo Linux został poruszony temat dodawania sysemu operacyjnego Microsoft Windows do niemal wszystkich laptopów. Wraz z kilkoma osobami zastanawiamy się dlaczego nie możemy mieć wyboru zakupu laptopa bez systemu firmy Microsoft. Gdyby system był dawany za darmo, sądze, że cała sprawa nie byłaby nawet poruszana, ale jednak za ten system trzeba płacić (tj. ok. 300zł, w zależności od wersji), a system operacyjny nie jest integralną częścią komputera. Czy tego typu działanie jest legalne? Czy można jakoś działać przeciw temu? Jak to wygląda ze strony prawnej?
> ...

 

----------

## jabol

Dostałeś odpowiedź od któregokolwiek?

----------

## Poe

z tego pierwszego nie dostalem do tej pory. do UOKIKu wysłałem chwilę temu, wiec najwczesniej odpowiedz dostne jutro, choc cos slyszalme, ze maja na odpowiedz do 2 tygodni, czy jakos tak. jak bede mial odpowiedz, dam znac.

----------

## mpapis

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Widzę, że czytanie ze zrozumieniem to nie jest powszechna umiejętność. Dla mniej kumatych w skrócie: Poe miał bardzo dobry pomysł, ale fatalne to wykonał.

 a z ciekawości spytam się co byś zrobił inaczej, jak odpowiesz to może sam zobaczysz co miałem na myśli mówiąc o demokracji czy głosowaniu, bo do niczego innego nie mogę tego sprowadzić.

A co do twojego "czytania ze zrozumieniem" można się przyczepić ponieważ wypowiadasz się tak jak nasi politycy mętnie i niezrozumiale.

----------

## noobah

[OT] A ja nie widzę nic złego w tym co napisał Poe. Przynajmniej mu się chciało coś zrobić w tym kierunku, a nie tylko narzekać. Two thumbs up!

[NA TEMAT] Kupiłem w lutym lapka firmy ASUS. Teoretycznie niemożliwe było kupienie go bez systemu (akurat tego modelu) ale jak ponarzekałem trochę to się udało  :Very Happy:  Pomogło mi to, ze znajomy prowadzi firmę związaną ze sprzętem komputerowym i wymusił to na dystrybutorze. Dowodzi to, iż nie da się niczego załatwić bez znajomości   :Laughing: 

Nie wiem jak się kształtuje sprzedaż desktopów, czy więcej jest na świecie składaków czy gotowych - firmowych - sprzętów, ale na pewno większość składaków ma pirackiego Windowsa - i tu mamy już odpowiedź dlaczego nie można sobie złożyć laptopa z części (teoretycznie): bo MS sobie na tym odrabia straty z desktopów. Tak jest im łatwiej kontrolowac ten rynek. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.

----------

## mpapis

 *noobah wrote:*   

> [NA TEMAT]... na pewno większość składaków ma pirackiego Windowsa. ...

 Nie do końca mogę się z  tobą zgodzić, to tylko takie "biedne" kraje mają wysoki odsetek piratów, normalnie na świecie ludzie kupują sobie viste  patrząc na reklamy i nawet niewiedząc po co im to.

a co do systemu na kompach od producenta, to można różnie zamówić ale przeważnie dodają do tego winde.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *noobah wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nie wiem jak się kształtuje sprzedaż desktopów, czy więcej jest na świecie składaków czy gotowych - firmowych - sprzętów, ale na pewno większość składaków ma pirackiego Windowsa - i tu mamy już odpowiedź dlaczego nie można sobie złożyć laptopa z części (teoretycznie): bo MS sobie na tym odrabia straty z desktopów. Tak jest im łatwiej kontrolowac ten rynek. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.

 

Mozna zlozyc laptopa z czesci (mniej wiecej)... poszukaj sobie o programie Verified by Intel (VBI), w polsce sa sklepy ktore sprzedaja czesci i windy nie musisz kupowac.

Przyklad:

http://pc.emarket.pl/pricelist/item.aspx?PID=C0310023

pewnie da sie to kupic gdzie indziej ale nie sprawdzalem

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja tam wole kupic sobie asusa bez os'u i problem z głowy :d

----------

## 13Homer

 *mpapis wrote:*   

> a z ciekawości spytam się co byś zrobił inaczej, jak odpowiesz to może sam zobaczysz co miałem na myśli mówiąc o demokracji czy głosowaniu, bo do niczego innego nie mogę tego sprowadzić.

 

Inaczej bym sformułował treść maila, podałem przykład kilka postów później.

Przyszło Ci w ogóle do głowy, że FK mogłaby potraktować Poe jako kogoś znaczącego, kogoś, kogo zdanie w "społeczności linuksowej" się liczy bardziej, niż innych? Nie wyobrażam sobie pisania w "imieniu społeczności linuksowej". To nie jest jakaś formalna organizacja czy instytucja założona przez jedną osobę, która wie, w jakim kierunku należy zmierzać, która wytycza cele i podejmuje decyzje. To tak jak wypowiadać się w imieniu dwudziestolatków, bo w paru sobie podyskutowali przy piwie i doszli do wniosku, że coś z czymś jest nie tak jak im się wydaje, że być powinno. A skoro jest nie tak, to trzeba z tym walczyć, najlepiej napisać do jakiejś organizacji w imieniu milionów 20-latków. Oczywiście nie "wszystkich 20-latków", ale "20-latków". Jesteś w ogóle w stanie powiedzieć, jaką grupę reprezentował Poe? 10 osób? 1.000? 100.000?

I w jaki sposób się zaprezentował pisząc do organizacji "Witam serdecznie"? Tak się pisze do znajomych czy do rodziny, do instytucji, urzędów czy organizacji używa się formalnego zwrotu "Szanowni Państwo". Jeżeli ktoś, kto pisze w imieniu społeczności popełnia tak elementarne błędy, to co można pomyśleć o reszcie tej społeczności?

Tak jak pisałem, przypomnę tylko: 'Kiedyś pewnie przestanie mnie dziwić, że ludzie związani z Linuksem są postrzegani jako "pryszczate gnojki"'.

 *Quote:*   

> A co do twojego "czytania ze zrozumieniem" można się przyczepić ponieważ wypowiadasz się tak jak nasi politycy mętnie i niezrozumiale.

 

Tak jak pisałem (akurat nie do Ciebie): "Dorośniesz, to może zrozumiesz.". Nie wszystko da się wytłumaczyć 3 zdaniami, a pisać elaboratów tłumaczących elementarne rzeczy mi sie nie chce, bo to i tak bezcelowe. To jak tłumaczyć komuś, że wchodząc do pomieszczenia np. w jakimś urzędzie należałoby powiedzieć "Dzień dobry". Wiesz dlaczego tak się mówi?

----------

## psycepa

to jest niestety POLSKA cecha ze jak juz ktos cos zrobi to  trzeba sie przy******* ze zrobil to zle, ze nie tak, ze ja bym inaczej, ze po co wogole itd... :/

ja mam na takie teksty zazwyczaj jedna odpowiedz 'sie nie podoba to zrob to sam'

zreszta teraz juz tak jak poe, mam to w dupie, babcia znajomego mowila 'nie rob nikomu dobrze nie bedzie ci zle' i miala swieta racje...

a na temat

ja swojego lapka kupilem z jakims blizej niezidentyfikowanym linuksem, na promocji w mediamarkt, wiec widac ze mozna takie znalezc...

co do zmuszenia sprzedawcy... moim zdaniem wciskanie nam windy jest wbrew prawu, a jesli udalo sie dostac zwrot kasy w Anglii, nie widze problemu zeby nie udalo sie i u nas, to jest jedno z tych dobrodziejstw EU o ktorych na codzien sie nie pamieta :]

sprawa na moje oko wyglada tak, wiekszosc ludzi chce miec tego windowsa na laptopie, wiec jest on dolaczany, nawet jesli jest to niezgodne z prawem, nikt sie o to nie pluje wiec nikt z tym nic nie robi...

----------

## 13Homer

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> to jest niestety POLSKA cecha ze jak juz ktos cos zrobi to  trzeba sie przy******* ze zrobil to zle, ze nie tak, ze ja bym inaczej, ze po co wogole itd... :/

 

A znasz to: "Chciałem dobrze, ale wyszło jak zawsze"? Albo inna wersja: "Nie umiem, ale robię".

 *Quote:*   

> ja mam na takie teksty zazwyczaj jedna odpowiedz 'sie nie podoba to zrob to sam'

 

Nie zauważyłeś, że Poe postawił wszystkich przed faktem dokonanym?

 *Quote:*   

> zreszta teraz juz tak jak poe, mam to w dupie, babcia znajomego mowila 'nie rob nikomu dobrze nie bedzie ci zle' i miala swieta racje...

 

Mądrze mówiła. Trochę za późno przychodzisz z tą mądrością.

 *Quote:*   

> ja swojego lapka kupilem z jakims blizej niezidentyfikowanym linuksem, na promocji w mediamarkt, wiec widac ze mozna takie znalezc...

 

Nikt tutaj nie twierdzi, że nie ma laptopów z Linuksem, rzecz w tym, że niektóre wersje są tylko w zestawach z Windows. Linuksa się umieszcza na ogół w celu obniżenia kosztów, więc w tych słabszych. A jak ktoś chce kupić mocniejszy sprzęt bez Windowsów to ma kłopot. I chyba o to chodzi w tym wątku.

 *Quote:*   

> co do zmuszenia sprzedawcy... moim zdaniem wciskanie nam windy jest wbrew prawu, a jesli udalo sie dostac zwrot kasy w Anglii, nie widze problemu zeby nie udalo sie i u nas, to jest jedno z tych dobrodziejstw EU o ktorych na codzien sie nie pamieta :]
> 
> sprawa na moje oko wyglada tak, wiekszosc ludzi chce miec tego windowsa na laptopie, wiec jest on dolaczany, nawet jesli jest to niezgodne z prawem, nikt sie o to nie pluje wiec nikt z tym nic nie robi...

 

Nie zdziwiłbym się, gdby się okazało, że jest to jednak zgodne z prawem. Np. na zasadzie: laptop + Windows = 4.000 zł, ale osobno: laptop: 3.900, Windows 300. Taka promocja.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Quote:*   

> Nie zdziwiłbym się, gdby się okazało, że jest to jednak zgodne z prawem. Np. na zasadzie: laptop + Windows = 4.000 zł, ale osobno: laptop: 3.900, Windows 300. Taka promocja.

 

Sadze ze wlasnie tak to by wygladalo, w tym przypadku nalezalo by zwrocic laptopa a system sobie za 100 zostawic   :Laughing: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nie zdziwiłbym się, gdby się okazało, że jest to jednak zgodne z prawem. Np. na zasadzie: laptop + Windows = 4.000 zł, ale osobno: laptop: 3.900, Windows 300. Taka promocja. 
> 
> Sadze ze wlasnie tak to by wygladalo, w tym przypadku nalezalo by zwrocic laptopa a system sobie za 100 zostawic  

 

System w wersji OEM - więc tylko do tego laptopa by pasował  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

Uwaga Uwaga!!! dostałem odpowiedz z UOKiK-u!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Urząd Ochrony
> 
> Konkurencji i Konsumentów
> ...

 

----------

## Yatmai

Coś mi sie zdaje, że Ci grzecznie napisali "spadaj"  :Sad: 

----------

## Poe

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Coś mi sie zdaje, że Ci grzecznie napisali "spadaj" 

 

a spodziewałes się czegos konkretnego? bo ja szczerze mowiac nie, jak juz, to wlasnie czegos w stylu "zajmiemy się tym", bo nawet w najśmielszych snach nie przypuszczałem, ze napisza cos jak "tak, ma Pan rację, M$ jest be i od dzis bedzie mozna kupic komputer bez OS/dostac pieniądze za niechciany system/itp".

----------

## kwach

Przynajmniej nie siedzieliśmy cicho i nie akceptowaliśmy czegoś, co zdaje się być trochę nie fair.

Ostatnio ktoś (w USA chyba) wywalczył zwrot pieniędzy za zakup lapka z windowsem - dostał jakąś kasę zwrotu + odszkodowanie za "poniesione straty moralne" (albo coś podobnego  :Very Happy:  ) i wyszło mu, że jeszcze mu dopłacili do komputera  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie ma czasem tak, ze ten 'system' można oddac do MS a oni oddają kasę? Ktoś z świata kernela tak zrobił, może Cox ? Gdzieś czytałem.

----------

## Yatmai

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie ma czasem tak, ze ten 'system' można oddac do MS a oni oddają kasę? Ktoś z świata kernela tak zrobił, może Cox ? Gdzieś czytałem.

 

A no było tak, kolo nagrał film przy pierwszym uruchomieniu jak odrzucał licencję windziaka i zażądał zwrotu kasy.... Tylko to Cox nie był, bo bym kojarzył to nazwisko  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Monitorują i monitorują, i ani w te ani we wte. A kasę biorą. Niech podadzą granicę, kiedy zaczyna się wykorzystywanie pozycji, to będzie jakiś konkret i punkt odniesienia.

Pasożyty.

----------

